# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  write your mood

## أميرة قوس النصر

HI guys,
how are you today ???
this topic like a game ...
just write your mood now ...
OK OR bad

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]very good 

i'm so happy because today i have ended all my exams

thank maha[/align]

----------


## ajluni top

I feel  hungry and at the same time
Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeping

----------


## زهره التوليب

im sick

----------


## M7moood

i think mmmmmmmmm am ok elhamdullah :Icon15:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

i'm good :SnipeR (51): 

Thanks god

----------


## ajluni top

I'm coooooool

----------


## زهره التوليب

i'm afraid

----------


## غسان

اقتاس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_i'm afraid_

_ ?????  ... from what_

----------


## ajluni top

coooooooooooool

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

nice

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

Dew

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):   I am depressed

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_  I am depressed


what's the matter?
_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      

 I am depressed


what's the matter? 

_



Nothing  :Eh S(2): I don’t know

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      

 I am depressed


what's the matter? 





Nothing
 

I don’t know

so, forget 
life doesn't worth 
_

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  


 I am depressed



what's the matter? 






Nothing






I don’t know


so, forget 


life doesn't worth 



_



You're rightBig smile :Smile: Thanks :Smile:

----------


## ajluni top

so so

----------


## ajluni top

يعني هيك وهيك

مش تمام

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

I am afraid

----------


## دموع الورد

I'm normal :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

completly perfect :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

not bad

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

ITS  ANICE FEELING WHEN  U  KNOW THAT SOME ONE LOVES U

----------


## ajluni top

I'm goog
Alhamdulilah

----------


## coconut

:Icon31: 
I FEEL MY SELF IN MY PLATE

----------


## anoucha

a bit scared

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_it scared_


 what is that?

----------


## anoucha

i made a mistake while i was writing

----------


## coconut

not well :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

Bali cry :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

come on

smile
 :Smile:  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## آلجوري

:Icon31:   :Icon31:   :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (62): 

life is too short

----------


## آلجوري

You're right Ajluni :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

Very cool :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

so far so good

----------


## ajluni top

Bored :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_Bored_


 Why ! .. Stay happy :SnipeR (16):

----------


## ajluni top

I'm always happy

just the situation is boring

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top  
_I'm always happy

just the situation is boring
_


 May be :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Eh S(2):

----------


## coconut

c o_o_o_o_o_o_o_o_o_ol

thanx to Allah

----------

